# Might have a Russian Black terrier sorted out!



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Screen Shot 2012-01-12 at 16.29.26 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

Screen Shot 2012-01-12 at 16.29.35 by DavieB2011, on Flickr

Will be putting a deposit on him just shortly, then I need to go collect him  He is 8 weeks now and the breeder had a buyer pull out of the sale. She phoned me this morning thing is he is a fair bit dearer than I anticipated so need to talk nicely to the bank. 

Cant wait!


----------



## RORCOV (Jul 19, 2005)

Gorgeous!! Congratulations! :flrt:


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Congrats. I really hope you post lots and we get to see him grow up.

Very handsome dogs, especially compared to the dog I saw 10 mins ago, some one I brought something from on ebay picked up a chihuahua x chinese crested yesterday. 8 weeks old and looked like someone had bred a living evil gremlin!!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Oh my! He looks a beauty! :flrt:


----------



## topdog78 (Nov 21, 2011)

Congrats mate, RBT`s are a very special breed, very interesting history to them.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

Ooh, lovely dog! Will you be showing?


----------



## Ameliaxx (Apr 9, 2010)

stunning, good luck with him


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

No wont be showing him will be a pampered pet lol, Paid my deposit there  

Cant get over to Ireland to collect hm for 4 weeks. God its going to be a long 4 weeks.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Should I be able to name him now I've paid deposit 

Was thinking he will be getting a fair bit of training over there surely would be good to know his future name? 

I was thinking "Yury" had a few russian names come to me lol. Kanchelskis, Stalin, Ivan, Chenko.. I like Yuri i reckon though.


----------



## Salazare Slytherin (Oct 21, 2009)

Beautiful mate.
:flrt:


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> Should I be able to name him now I've paid deposit
> 
> Was thinking he will be getting a fair bit of training over there surely would be good to know his future name?
> 
> I was thinking "Yury" had a few russian names come to me lol. Kanchelskis, Stalin, Ivan, Chenko.. I like Yuri i reckon though.


Yuri is cool, I think you may get some odd looks running round the park shouting stalin! 
You'd need to ask the breeder about naming rights though, I'm assuming he will have a KC name and that may have already been chosen if he was intended for another buyer, which may incorporate a call name too.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Devi said:


> Yuri is cool, I think you may get some odd looks running round the park shouting stalin!
> You'd need to ask the breeder about naming rights though, I'm assuming he will have a KC name and that may have already been chosen if he was intended for another buyer, which may incorporate a call name too.


I though calling names could be anything.. I know nothing of the showing world lol. I'll speak to the breeder tomorrow. Is 8 weeks ok for a dog to learn its name will it be an issue at 12 weeks when I get him? He's irish dont know how all that works with KC. Might need to change it.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> I though calling names could be anything.. I know nothing of the showing world lol. I'll speak to the breeder tomorrow. Is 8 weeks ok for a dog to learn its name will it be an issue at 12 weeks when I get him? He's irish dont know how all that works with KC. Might need to change it.


Most toy breeds are kept by breeders until 12 weeks because they are so fragile at 8 and also need more socialisation, I see no reason why it'd be a problem for a bigger dog either. Might even benefit his temperament to be around his family a little longer. I foster rescues and change their names sometimes, usually because I don't know which one they started with, on one occasion I had to change it because the poor girl had learnt when her name was called she was going to get beaten and the mere mention of it was enough for her to dive under the sofa shaking in fear! It takes a few weeks and plenty of treats and they'll be with it.
KC names are set names which can include call names or just be unrelated. There's a RBT I just found on results called Krasnaja Ploscad at Robroyd, I assume none of those words are what she is called at home, however there is another called Lusalsha Zorina, who may very well be known as Zorina on a daily basis. The breeder can't really tell you what to call the dog at home, but if she has pride in her lines and maybe a naming theme going on, then you may be asked to keep a certain name. It's something to discuss.


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

What a stunning puppy:flrt: You can call him what you want, the registration name is for an entirely different purpose


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Should I be able to name him now I've paid deposit
> 
> Was thinking he will be getting a fair bit of training over there surely would be good to know his future name?
> 
> I was thinking "Yury" had a few russian names come to me lol. Kanchelskis, Stalin, Ivan, Chenko.. I like Yuri i reckon though.


Shell's right, you can call him what you want, but in most cases the breeder chooses the registered name because the breeder is registering it, unless you book it before it is registered and some breeders will let you choose the registered name too.

I never gave my kittens pet names, but as soon as they were booked I told the owners to choose their name and I began to call that kitten by that name. As we have to keep pedigree kittens until they are 13 weeks old, some of mine were already responding to their names before they left. I think it helps them to fit into their new home if they have a name to respond to.

I like Yuri too! :2thumb: 2 syllables - good for a pet name and nice and sharp sound to get his attention when you need to.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

feorag said:


> Shell's right, you can call him what you want, but in most cases the breeder chooses the registered name because the breeder is registering it, unless you book it before it is registered and some breeders will let you choose the registered name too.
> 
> I never gave my kittens pet names, but as soon as they were booked I told the owners to choose their name and I began to call that kitten by that name. As we have to keep pedigree kittens until they are 13 weeks old, some of mine were already responding to their names before they left. I think it helps them to fit into their new home if they have a name to respond to.
> 
> I like Yuri too! :2thumb: 2 syllables - good for a pet name and nice and sharp sound to get his attention when you need to.


Yer I dont want to change the registered name, just the calling name.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

It is a great name.

I have always changed names because as mentioned above any previous names may have negative associations.

Morgan my German Shepherd was called Ebony until I got her at 3 and a half. Her KC name is Shendamordaci Ebony Dawn (not sure on spelling there)
Edenn my retriever was called Roxi in her previous home. Her KC name is Gunwen Roxanna

Morgan came from Lincolnshire, I am from Herts and my Husband from Cornwall. No matter what we called her with an accent as different from the one she was use to the word would not have sounded the same to her anyway. So we changed it to one we liked. Similarly Edenns owner/breeder was Scottish so her saying Roxi and me saying Roxi would not sound the same.

I even called my Foster dogs "Foster" most of the time.

Morgan gets called Morg, Angel or Babygirl aswell. Edenn gets called ED Weedy Darling or Muppet. 

I could call my dogs anything, BatBrain for example, if I say it correctly they will come.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I agree - all my cats have nicknames and respond to their nicknames as well as their pet names, but the wrong one never comes!

When we got Skye at 11 months, he was called "Bizzie", so we quickly changed that! :roll: I've always found it easy to change an animal's name.


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

I never will understand why black dogs get overlooked in Rescues.

As I was saying to DavieB in pm, there is nothing better than walking out the door with a large black dog. 

Nothing in my mind compares especially on a sunny day when their coats are shining to how look a black dog looks!!

<subliminal message> All go rescue a black rescue Greyhound or staffie


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

A few ee questions before he arrives. 

Should I get him chipped immediately or wait until he settles? Dont want to freak him out as soon as I get him
will he need a vet appointment right away?
What insurance company do you have good reports on?
What age should I neuter?
What in your opinion is the best puppy food? I was thinking of buying IAMS or getting a working dogs formula. The mrs does not want to do the barf diet.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> A few ee questions before he arrives.
> 
> Should I get him chipped immediately or wait until he settles? Dont want to freak him out as soon as I get him
> will he need a vet appointment right away?
> ...


The breeder may chip herself. You do need an appointment straight away just to protect yourself in case the dog is already ill on arrival, in which case the breeder would be liable. You may as well get the chip done then.
Not sure on insurance companies as I stopped using them myself but make sure they cover ongoing problems, many cheaper policies will stop covering things like diabetes or epilepsy after 12 months, which could be a massive issue if this happens to a young dog. Look at reviews online too, every one will have bad reviews but if most of the reviews are bad then avoid.
Neutering depends on the plans, personally I'd always wait until 12 months just to ensure bones have finished growing, maybe 2 years for large breeds, this lessens the chance of arthritis and bone cancer, but there are obviously consequences of leaving it past 6 months, higher chance of testicular cancer for example, he could also be prone to running off, dogs have been known to chew through doors to get to a female in season. It's a personal decision and one you need to think hard about.
Puppy food, I'd ask what the breeder is feeding first, whatever you want to use you will have to start on his current food and transition else he'll have a poorly tummy. The best quality food you can manage is a good idea, personally my favourite is Applaws which is 75% meat, cereal free, and generally a good quality food, you usually have to order online which is pretty easy. That may not be best for you, but what you are looking for is that the first ingredient is a named meat (like chicken or beef) and not mystery meat which could be by products or scraps with little nutrition. An ideal food has meat as the first few ingredients. You want as little cereal as possible, dogs can't digest it properly and it just makes it look like you have more food than you do, a high percentage of dogs are also allergic to it. Iams isn't really the best, visit the pet shop and start reading ingredients to see what you can get locally.


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

Even though I've seen dogs look really well on Iams, I'm personally from the barf school of thought myself as Devi clearly is too. Also, might be worth looking up the Iams animal testing scandal from a few years ago.

I use Applaws kibble as a mixer for my dog with real meat since she has about 4 teeth left so can't do real BARF anymore! :lol2: (rescue dog, not my fault she has few teeth  ) Having said that, I find it expensive - even though it's good value, if that makes sense - so I'd imagine for a large breed dog it could end up costing a silly amount.

If you want a conventional dry food there are lots of options I've seen dogs do very well on like Burns, Autarky, Arden Grange even Wellbeloved & Wainwrights (although wellbeloved is owned by Pedigree so it depends how you feel ethically about supporting that) 

If you want a barf style diet from a bag, as well as Applaws there's Orijen, Acana and Taste of the Wild but they're also all expensive and imported so not very good for the environment - I haven't tried any of these.

One thing which is very high in meat and IMO very good value is Naturediet if you don't mind a moist food -
Naturediet Puppy and Junior Dog Food 390g x 18 

Also, you should consider Vitalin if you want a working dog food - it's very traditional but the Crown has a high meat %, as does the Puppy Plus - and we've used the senior / lite which is potato and salmon and our dog thrived on it. (I hated it as it smelled of fish, mind you :lol2

I have tried at LEAST 20 different brands of food between wet pouches, cans, moist trays & kibbles and I have to tell you that money doesn't always equal the best food! I know some people think that a dog should be on the same brand of dried kibble every day for the rest of its life, but to me variety and high meat content are what makes up my dog's diet.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

annabel said:


> I use Applaws kibble as a mixer for my dog with real meat since she has about 4 teeth left so can't do real BARF anymore! :lol2: (rescue dog, not my fault she has few teeth  ) Having said that, I find it expensive - even though it's good value, if that makes sense - so I'd imagine for a large breed dog it could end up costing a silly amount.


It is worth noting that while it is quite a bit more expensive per bag than the basic stuff, it contains more of the nutrients the dog needs, so you feed less, and a bag lasts longer. 
The price per day for me is not really higher on Applaws than on Iams. It's related to the cereal thing again.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

this stuff. fully grown 2 or 3 bags a month I guess. 
Applaws Large Breed Adult Dry Dog Food with 75% Chicken

Wont be buying Iams after reading the articles about their testing, a joke that a firm caring for dogs animals does the like of that


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Spoke to the breeder earlier on tonight, should really have went through all this before I paid my deposit lol, but her only rule reguarding neutering or breeding is if I want to breed I have to show her the dog first for her to decide if its a good enough dog to breed off. She has no rules regarding neutering if I want to I can. I can't sell the dog on if I don't want it (which aint going to happen) she gets him back. 

She is now calling him Yuri for me, he has been chipped and he will get his 10 and 12 week vaccines over there. (unless I get him earlier then originally planned) 

Really happy with all the contact I've had with Kalaslane!


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> Spoke to the breeder earlier on tonight, should really have went through all this before I paid my deposit lol, but her only rule reguarding neutering or breeding is if I want to breed I have to show her the dog first for her to decide if its a good enough dog to breed off.


Sign of a good breeder imo! Good luck with him, I'm looking forward to more updates when he gets home!


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Absolutely agree - that is the sign of a good breeder! :2thumb:

Her request to see the dog before she gives permission to breed him makes total sense to me.


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Ferries booked 

1 more sleep lol
Been shopping!


photo by DavieB2011, on Flickr

Don't know how good the food is but it will do until the 75% stuff gets here. I'll order 15kg of that next week, should last a while.


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

You'll appreciate that kong with a puppy to amuse! 
There's loads of recipes for kong stuffing made specifically for pups here - Puppy Stuffing


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Ferries booked
> 
> 1 more sleep lol
> Been shopping!
> ...


I get on (or the dogs do!) with wellbeloved pretty well - you could do much worse. You'll be the best judge of it anyway since none of us know what your pup will thrive on!

Good luck, you lucky duck :2thumb::2thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

I was going to put peanut butter in it tonight then freeze it, take it out on way to docks stick in refrigerated glove box to try to keep it cool all the way to county cavan (200 miles) then give it to the dog when he has to stay in the car on the ferry home. Feel sorryy for him stuck in there. I'll take a look at recipes.


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Ooh, I bet you're getting dead excited! :2thumb:


----------



## em_40 (Sep 29, 2010)

Do you have to have a pet passport or anything to get him over or is it different from Ireland as we are 'United' (and rabies free)?


----------



## Devi (Jan 9, 2011)

DavieB said:


> I was going to put peanut butter in it tonight then freeze it, take it out on way to docks stick in refrigerated glove box to try to keep it cool all the way to county cavan (200 miles) then give it to the dog when he has to stay in the car on the ferry home. Feel sorryy for him stuck in there. I'll take a look at recipes.


That's a great idea! Also forgot to say, you did well with the food, definitely one of the best you can get at pet shops. :2thumb:


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

em_40 said:


> Do you have to have a pet passport or anything to get him over or is it different from Ireland as we are 'United' (and rabies free)?


Any transport between european memberstates should have rabies vaccinations but as Ireland and the UK have had no rabies for decades there are no checks on the ground so to speak as there are in calais etc. We aint united with ROI btw lol. (that was a lot of acronyms.)


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

feorag said:


> Ooh, I bet you're getting dead excited! :2thumb:


Excited is not the word lol... :mf_dribble::mf_dribble::mf_dribble:


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

:lol2: You'll have to change your ticker now!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Might be a plan lol. Hope ther a re no issues on the ferry.....Shuldnt be according to uk website but i'm worrying now lol


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

How do you mean - 'importing' restrictions?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

According to the UK.gov websites there would be no checks on the ground between Ireland and the UK, according to stenas website there will be no issues but the new rules have been since the 1 of January. Hopefully there are no issues lol, I'm sure the breeder would have mentioned something anyway. I'll just say he's from Belfast lol



> Cats and dogs may travel in your car free of charge on the Irish Sea. Your pet is not allowed onto the passenger decks onboard our Central and Southern routes (Dublin/Dun Laoghaire - Holyhead & Rosslare to Fishguard) or the Belfast to Liverpool route and must remain in your vehicle. Small dogs are permitted onboard our Belfast - Cairnryan route if they are secured for the duration of the crossing in a pet traveller case. However, this is at the discretion of Stena Line personnel and if requested, passengers may be required to place the animal on the car deck in the dedicated kennel area. If travelling on the Belfast to Liverpool route it is recommended you book a kennel. This costs an additional £15 single per kennel and can be booked at step 4 of the booking process. This option will also allow access to your pet throughout the crossing. Not only can you visit your dog but you can also exercise them under controlled conditions.


should be fine


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Should be - which route are you taking?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Cairnryan-Belfast



> What you need to do if you are entering the UK from the Republic of Ireland
> Under the EU pet movement system, all pet dogs, cats and ferrets moving between EU Member States must meet the same animal health rules. From 1January 2012 the requirement is that all pets travelling from the Republic of Ireland to the UK should be microchipped, vaccinated against rabies and accompanied by a pet passport
> As both the Republic of Ireland and the UK have had no indigenous rabies for many decades, compliance checks on pets travelling between the two countries will not be applied. Pet owners travelling with their pets should therefore not experience any change on the ground from the 1 January.


 _From DEFRA website_


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Hope you have a good and safe journey xxx


----------



## Kare (Mar 9, 2010)

Where are the pictures!!


----------



## Shell195 (May 31, 2007)

Kare said:


> Where are the pictures!!
> 
> image


 

He wont be back yet, see here >>*60008*


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

DavieB said:


> Cairnryan-Belfast


Aha! You fooled me there, cos I thought you'd be going from Stranraer, so in my confused state, cos I didn't know of another ferry to Ireland that near to Glasgow, I googled Cairnryan and it is Stranraer! :roll2:

You'll almost be there by now, so hope you had a good journey and safe journey back and .................PICTURES!!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Well thats hum picked up, just waiting tog et on the ferry! Don't worry pictures will follow, open wifi networks are to slow to upload on though lol. Just wait till I get home.

He is a little stressed atm really sooky, I guess He'll be like that a day or 2.

Breeder gave me a weeks worth of eurokeba. And they made me breakfast I stayed for a couple of hours just chatting. 

NOT 1 HINT OF AN ALLERGIC REACTION!!! WOOHOO. again KARE thankyou for showing me this breed his dad was an amazing big dog Tsar his name was google it kalaslane tsar! His mum is a cracker too. met them both mums a big sook. 

A very happy dog owner


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

I saw the dad on their website, cos I had to have a look once you mentioned the breeders affix! :lol2: You'll nearly be home now - cos you said you'd be back about 8:00pm. I hope the whole journey went OK and that the ferry didn't upset him too much.

:roll2: PMSL!!!


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Yip I'm home but I'm tired flckr can wait! See you all later!


----------



## Esarosa (Jul 13, 2007)

How is Yuri settling in after his big adventure?


----------



## DavieB (Mar 15, 2011)

Just about to post in the photos section, uploading a couple of hundred meg to flickr as we speak. 

He has settled in really well quite surprised, thought he would take a day or 2 to settle. He seems to think my son is another pup lol which is true he's 2 lol. crapping all over the house  He's a big sook too. Wouldn't leave the Mrs alone in bed last night either reaching in pawing her licking her little nips lol. Couldn't be happier. And he is massive for 9 weeks lol bigger than my Mums Lhasa Apso which is quite a big lhasa apso 

Flickr is at 12% atm....


----------



## Postcard (Aug 29, 2010)

DavieB said:


> Just about to post in the photos section, uploading a couple of hundred meg to flickr as we speak.
> 
> He has settled in really well quite surprised, thought he would take a day or 2 to settle. He seems to think my son is another pup lol which is true he's 2 lol. crapping all over the house  He's a big sook too. Wouldn't leave the Mrs alone in bed last night either reaching in pawing her licking her little nips lol. Couldn't be happier. And he is massive for 9 weeks lol bigger than my Mums Lhasa Apso which is quite a big lhasa apso
> 
> Flickr is at 12% atm....


I'm really looking forward to pictures!!! :mf_dribble::2thumb::2thumb:

As another allergy sufferer though, I'm about to lecture you :lol2: If you want to stop yourself _becoming_ allergic to him, I personally would definitely keep him out of the bedroom as soon as you can and think about running HEPA air filtration - even if he sheds very minimally (even non-shedding breeds shed, I've a hairless who does!) there's still dander and if you think you'll be breathing that in for 8 hours a night and that it sticks to upholstry much worse than harsh surfaces...


----------



## feorag (Jul 31, 2007)

Getting excited!!! :jump:


----------

